# Oxidative Stress and GERD



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://gut.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstract/49/3/364"CONCLUSION---Reflux oesophagitis caused considerable levels of oxidative stress in the oesophageal mucosa and antioxidant treatment should be considered as supplementary therapy in the prevention or treatment of reflux oesophagitis with acid suppression."I began taking a flavonoid supplement to treat my cardiovascular conditions and found that it completely stopped my indigestion and reflux for the past 11 years. One of the properties of the flavonoids are as an antioxidant. This study from 2001 would seem to provide a basis for that experience. Mark


----------

